# Safe Sex



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Condoms don't guarantee safe sex! A friend of mine was wearing one when he
was shot dead by the woman's husband!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

